# Speedcubing in Xi'an



## LVP (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

I'll move to Xi'an in a couple of weeks to take part in a double degree project between the Xi'an Jiaotong University and my italian university, Politecnico di Milano. I'll be living there for the next two years.
Does any other speedcuber attend XJTU? Does a cube club exist? 

Cheers! 

Lorenzo


----------

